
Imsai 8080 Replica - kqr2
https://thehighnibble.com/imsai8080/
======
tyingq
The IMSAI was a clone of the Altair 8800. There's also a replica kit for the
Altair:
[https://www.adwaterandstir.com/altair/](https://www.adwaterandstir.com/altair/)

And also the PiDP-11 working mini replica of the PDP-11/70 front panel:
[https://obsolescence.wixsite.com/obsolescence/pidp-11](https://obsolescence.wixsite.com/obsolescence/pidp-11)

------
ChuckMcM
I built up one of these and it is a fairly good recreation. Well crafted, and
running CP/M is a hoot. It sits next to my replica pdp 11/70.

------
anonymousiam
It looks amazing. At 4.2lbs, it's at least 10 times lighter than the original!

~~~
Stratoscope
It's just the front panel, not an entire IMSAI 8080 replica.

Dimensions: 17 1/8" x 7" x _2 11 /16"_

No heavy power supply, chassis, or S-100 slots.

